# Mack Snow het Raptor X Raptor het Ember??



## danielgera (May 30, 2012)

What morphs can I get about this crossing?? Please help!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

take a look here Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator

paul


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I think its one of those lots and lots of 6.25% pairings with lots of hets so calculator is your best bet. Should be done doozys tho 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danielgera (May 30, 2012)

I hope I used well the calculator. So I will get:
12.5% Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Mack Snow Albino (Tremper) HET Eclipse
12.5% Mack Snow Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
12.5% Mack Snow HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
12.5% Mack Snow RAPTOR
12.5% RAPTOR
12.5% Tremper Albino HET Eclipse
12.5% Wild Type HET Tremper Albino, Eclipse
It's right??


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

danielgera said:


> I hope I used well the calculator. So I will get:
> 12.5% Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
> 12.5% Mack Snow Albino (Tremper) HET Eclipse
> 12.5% Mack Snow Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
> ...


No an Ember is a Tremper Albino, Murphys Patternless, Eclipse.
You forgot to input the het Murphys Patternless.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Presuming the Mack Snow het Raptor is a banded? and the Raptor het Ember is a patternless/stripe not banded? You will get:

6.25% Mack Snow(MS)Tremper Albino(TA)Eclipse(E) het Murphys Patternless(MP)
6.25% MSTAE
6.25% MSE het MP het TA
6.25% MSE het TA
6.25% MSTA het MP het E
6.25% MSTA het E
6.25% MS het MP het TA het E
6.25% MS het TA het E
6.25% TAE het MP
6.25% TAE
6.25% E het MP het TA
6.25% E het TA
6.25% TA het MP het E
6.25% TA het E
6.25% Normal het MP het TA het E
6.25% Normal het TA het E

Most offspring will show aberrent or jungle patterning although some reverse striped or striped markings are likely. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------

